# Does anyone know this pony?



## Shadow the Reindeer (2 December 2012)

Bailey (aka Foxeheys Darkstorm) he would be rising 5.
I just want to know how he's doing, and if he's ok.. I bought him at 5 months, and sold him just before he turned 3..
















The last picture I took of him just days before he left home..





At 2 weeks..
	
	
		
		
	


	





I loved this little guy, and although I know that he's sold and no longer anything to do with me, but I miss him, and just knowing he's doing ok, would be enough for me.. He's somewhere in the Matlock area of Derbyshire.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (6 December 2012)

Bump*


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (16 December 2012)

Bump


----------



## DHB00 (17 December 2012)

sorry no..but there is no harm in bumping this up again for you.  I hope you hear soon.


----------



## cally6008 (17 December 2012)

have you contacted farmkey with regards to his freezemark registration ?


----------

